# fish antibiotics useful for humans



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just received a catalog from "pbsanimalhealth" and it has the following:

amoxicillin (60 caps) for $18.95
penicilin (60 cabs) for $24.95
cephalexin (60 caps) for $24.95

Are these good buys? (I'm calling them today to find out if there is any "additives" in these capsules; however, the ad states only that there is 250 mg of each type of the above in each capsule. It does not mention additives.)


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

Many animal meds can be used by humans. Our local feed stores sell injectable antibiotics for animals but can be used for humans. Anti fungals, creams, pills...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If I order these "fish" antibiotics, can they be stored for any length of time; and if so, how?


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

They should have an expiration date and storage info on the package. Standard for most meds is cool, dark, dry area.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> If I order these "fish" antibiotics, can they be stored for any length of time; and if so, how?


I vacuum seal the bottles and put them in the freezer. Not sure how effective that is, but it's what I do.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Does freezing them break the bottles or cause the antibiotic to not be any good?


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

Greetings motdaugrnds

In the Prepper world there is a wealth of information on fish antibiotics.

Here are couple of links for you
Fish Antibiotics In Your Medical Stockpile 

There is a lot of info in this one. You will have to look around for all of it
Alternative Antibiotics in Survival


Russ


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Many antibiotics are safe beyond expiration dates, except the tetracyclines, which are NOT safe after the expiration date. (Can lead to kidney damage.)

Some chemicals are affected by temperature extremes, so I store all of my antibiotics as per manufacturer's recommendations: cool, dark and dry...as in cool room temperature, away from sunlight, and kept dry (glass containers are great, as they do not allow moisture to permeate). 



.


----------



## AHGoodwin (Mar 22, 2014)

There is also bird biotic. And you can sometimes find Doxycycline and others online as well from some individuals with small animal (rats) supply websites. Look for places that sell hammocks and Harland Teklad lab blocks.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

TSC has Penicillin in inject-able form. I think some people call it Pen G and the like. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/combi-pen-48-100-ml-bimeda-antibacteria
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/durvetreg;-pen-aqueous-100-ml?cm_vc=-10005


*CajunSunshine* So then Duramycin/d-200 and such also need to be tossed?
Gah, have a couple bottles in storage I need to toss out!


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

those are not good buys if comparing to drug store prices. those 3 meds are on the low price list for most pharmacies that offer such plans. you can get those meds usually for under $10.00. now if your angle is to buy antibiotics without going through a doctor or pharmacy then have at it. make sure you read all the ingredients including inactive ones.
something else to look at is the dose.
human adult dose amoxicillin is 1500mg/day
penicillin dose is 250-500mg four times a day
cephalexin is 500mg three times a day. 
plan on 10 day therapy for each one. 


keith


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Russ. Hope all is well with you. Thanks for the urls. Will take a look at those.

Cajun that is information I needed. Thanks for sharing. Sounds like stockpiling tetracyclines would not be wise...hmmm seems I read somewhere this antibiotic could be purchased in "powdered" form. If I'm remembering correctly, this powder could probably be frozen without problems. Yes, I remember these need a cool, dark, dry place stored in glass. Thanks for the reminder.

AHGoodwin, I have not heard about using "bird biotics" on humans. Might be wise to find out more about these.

Secuono, yes I've purchased the Pen-G at Tractor Supply for my goats. Just never even thought about using it on myself.

keith, I do understand purchasing these fish antibiotics this way would be more costly than pharmacy prices; however, if you're very familiar with your own body and are willing to take the risks (without consulting a physician), it is less costly in the long run. Yes, I'm careful about what "extra" ingredients might be in them; and your stating the daily dosage amounts is quite helpful. 

I'm putting all this information you kind people are sharing in my records book . I'm very grateful.


----------

